# Turkey sleep



## rudabaux

Do turkeys sleep in the trees? There are a few that hang around by my house and after the sun goes down you drive by and see 3 or 4 large lumps sitting up in the trees. They are up and looking for eats by the time I go to work at 730. Just curious.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Yep, as far as I know Turkey's sleep (roost) in trees every night - I think the only exception being when the hens are tending her eggs. I don't know at what point the hen will leave her poults to again start tree roosting. Gobblers normally start sounding off before leaving their roosts, and when you're set up on one, hearing them fly down will really get your heart beating.


----------



## prairie hunter

The poults are very vulnerable to predators until they can roost in the trees. Nine to twelve weeks of age.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Actually, the turkey poults can fly and roost at 2-3 weeks of age. They do not get to the tops of trees, but they do begin to roost.


----------



## prairie hunter

Yep - I ment days not weeks. Recent studies showed that the lastest a poult flew up to the tree was around 19 days old. 12 days was a median value.

Once they start roosting in trees they no longer sleep on the ground.


----------



## tail chaser

If your lucky they won't roost on your house they do a number on your shingles and make a mess! :******: It can make access to them easy , some ranchers and farmers hate the things. The standard response when I ask permission to hunt is only if you take them all! joking of course.

TC


----------

